# Cheapest way to market my new business



## Pascale (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,

I've started a new t-shirt printing business and wanted to know what the cheapest way of marketing it would be.

I've set up a page on my facebook account but I don't know how to get people other than my friends to know about it, any ideas?

I don't have a lot of money to put towards marketing so wanted to know if anyone has any other ideas.

Thanks
Pascale


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Use some ad words to get yourself listed on google locally. Flyers, cards, posters, shirts left in local geo caches, hand out samples at sporting events, join your local chamber or commerce or rotary club. Print self promotion shirts to wear on your back when you leave the house. Go to some conventions and hand out your card. The nearly free options are only as limited as your imagination!

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## Big City (Feb 23, 2012)

Lots of good advice from Mikel, You can not here it enough print some flyers or business cards and beat the streets. It is truly a method that the more you put into it the more you get out of your time.


----------



## Pascale (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice will get on with looking in to ad words on google as well as getting out there with flyers etc.

Thanks 
Pascale 



Hegemone said:


> Use some ad words to get yourself listed on google locally. Flyers, cards, posters, shirts left in local geo caches, hand out samples at sporting events, join your local chamber or commerce or rotary club. Print self promotion shirts to wear on your back when you leave the house. Go to some conventions and hand out your card. The nearly free options are only as limited as your imagination!
> 
> My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gybo.com this is one year free web host from google. It does work well. 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Pascale (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the help will check out gybo.com


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

I am going to give you a small piece of advice, and I am telling you this from my own experience, you have to be willing to spend money to make it and grow your business. I tried the old cheapest way to go route, but it almost killed our business. Just be wise where you spend it and get creative. Don't waste your time with print ads, nobody reads the paper. Same with radio ads. Google Adwords is ok, but you better have an awesome site(which will cost $$$) or it will be all for nothing. Our best advertising is Facebook,(free!!!) and our store front. We moved locations and because of our store front, we have been able to grow with getting more and more print jobs. We spent a lot of money on wasted advertisement, so I hope you can learn a bit from us.


----------



## isded12floz (Mar 22, 2009)

Are you wanting to market your shop locally or are you trying to get most of your work through the web?

The cheapest ways to market involve you telling people what's up. Talk to business owners about their uniform or work shirts. See a guy at the mall with a cool shirt that was obviously custom printed... tell him "nice shirt" and inform him that you do the same thing.

Recruit friends and family. It is as simple and painless as wearing your garmets in public andnon instagram/facebook pics (with tags) or even posting company info where they're at (be it other forums or college or clubs).

Figure out what you do differettly than the others. You don't wanna spend any time or money on google ad words that leave you in the same pile as all the big boy printers everyone already knows about.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Knock on doors


----------



## Troublemaker002 (Mar 16, 2013)

My line/company is not well known but I send free samples to DJ's, MC's which gets me attention. I also made a YouTube channel that I tweet about now and then and get friends on twitter to retweet about.
Ive also partnered up with friends that crystalise objects so we advertise eachothers work which spreads the word a bit wider about me


----------



## lenovo (Mar 20, 2013)

Also get in contact with some good SEO service provider. Google can also bring you allot of business through its organic search results.


----------



## Sadiego (Dec 5, 2012)

Video is also free and keep in mind there are alot more video sites than youtube
if your not afraid to get in front of a camera and show/talk about what it is you have to offer
video is a great way to spread the word about your business/service.
Cool thing about videos is they are working even when you are not!!
24/7 just think about it =)


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Simpliest, easiest, cheapest way to start is to include your website/facebook/twitter/etc in your forum signature.

Amazing how many people do not do this -


----------



## Troublemaker002 (Mar 16, 2013)

Going back to sadiego's point theres a new app called keek


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Pascale,

Go to Google Maps and look at all the businesses within a 5 miles of your operation. Then go see them all! Take some samples of your work and a business card. 

Once those are done, do the same thing at 10 miles. After 10, get their phone numbers and start dialing.


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

there are alot of ways to promote a business these days. most have been said already like social sites (facebook, myspace, twitter, pinterest etc..) also talking in forums like you are now is a great way, just edit your signature to include your business/website (check the TOS though, don't be spammy). You can also write blogs, articles and press releases that pertain to what you are trying to sell. if you're not good at writing, there are great writers that do freelance work on sites such as fiverr.com . Word of mouth is always the best promotional tool though, don't be afraid to talk to strangers. Wear a walking bill board. make yourself a tshirt with your logo / brand on it with contact info (email or phone or both) and wear it when you do normal errands. If you can afford it, print up several shirts like that and hand them out to people at events. Most of this stuff is free or cheap, should get you started at least. if its strictly a web based business you'll want to do a LOT of SEO (search engine optimization) and I would advise getting a professionally built site. Decent sites can and do work, but you're not going to make a full time living from it like you would a professionally designed website. Goodluck!


----------



## graphixrob (Mar 8, 2013)

Riderz Ready said:


> Simpliest, easiest, cheapest way to start is to include your website/facebook/twitter/etc in your forum signature.
> 
> Amazing how many people do not do this -


I so second and third this comment it's amazing how many forum clicks I see on my google anyltics reports. Simple...Easy...And FREE


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am somewhat in the same boat as you, I've started about a good month and a half. Driving traffic to my website is the biggest challenge, but I would recommend signing up for multiple events and conventions which is what I am doing now. This way you can market your work to people and drive them to your website as well. Do everything possible!


----------

